# Problem booting memtest86+



## hruodr (Apr 21, 2019)

I select 3 in the loader menu and give the commands:


```
unload
load boot/opt/memtest86+
```

After a while the system reboots.

Does anyone managed to run sysutils/memtest86+?


----------

